# Barista Training South Wales Area?



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

Im looking to do a Barista training course to perfect my coffee making! I dont mind travelling, but most of the courses i can find are London or York! Any reccomendations in Wales, or just over the border?!


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Waterloo Gardens Teahouse in Cardiff run them now and again.

Limini Coffee say they do training in Bristol and Gloucester on their website

There is also a site called barista-trainer.co.uk which covers Wales and has a domestic section.

You may have already seen these and dismissed them but thought it was worth a mention in case you hadn't. Good luck.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

So much going on across the bridge. This is a good place to start http://www.easyjosecoffee.co.uk/about.php


----------



## Ryan Ron (Jun 22, 2012)

I was hoping someone could provide some programs suggestions for an online education courses. Searching about that I've come across the RSA Certificate Melbourne, but still I am confused what type of course is better for me. I am working in a hotel as an assistant accountant. So that coffee making course is good for me or Bartending course is good one for me. Please give me your opinion thanks!!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Steve

Extract coffee do courses on alternate Saturdays. They are just north of the m4/5 interchange


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Ryan Ron said:


> I was hoping someone could provide some programs suggestions for an online education courses. Searching about that I've come across the RSA Certificate Melbourne, but still I am confused what type of course is better for me. I am working in a hotel as an assistant accountant. So that coffee making course is good for me or Bartending course is good one for me. Please give me your opinion thanks!!


Probably better to start a new thread


----------



## ricojon123 (Jun 29, 2012)

hi steve

i made a video for a barista trainer in south wales a few weeks back, the guy knows so much! about coffee its crazy,i sat for hours while he talked me through some of the aspects of coffee making, cost saving for businesses,told me about suppliers he knew in order to get the best coffee and still save money. The guy knows his stuff for sure.

http://www.barista-trainer.co.uk/

thats his site aswell, definately give him a call,a 5 minute chat will confirm to you his wealth of knowledge.

Hope that helped!

I just joined the forum to ask about turkish esspresso and saw the word wales and pounced on it!

anyway best of luck


----------

